
A Short Course in Thinking About Thinking (2007) - RAB1138
http://edge.org/events/the-edge-master-class-2007-a-short-course-in-thinking-about-thinking
======
Voltropy
I was interested in the decision-analysis section as well, so I tracked down
another interview where Kahneman covers that: [http://www.strategy-
business.com/article/03409?gko=7a903](http://www.strategy-
business.com/article/03409?gko=7a903)

------
charlieflowers
It looks like the transcript for the "Decision Analysis" section was cut off.
Too bad, I was _really_ interested to see where that was going.

------
netvarun
Off topic: The attendee list certainly makes this look like the Solvay
conference[1] for entrepreneurs and business leaders.

[1][https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solvay_Conference](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solvay_Conference)

------
atypo99
"Over a period of two days, Kahneman presided over six sessions lasting about
eight hours."

really? presided in parallel or doesn't pass the sniff test.

~~~
cronin101
The (collection of) six sessions lasted around 8 hours.

It doesn't say that they lasted six hours each. :-)

